# TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

*TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC) hat heute bekanntgegeben, dass die Probleme mit dem 40nm-Herstellungsprozess behoben worden sind und nun vergleichbare Yield-Raten wir beim 65nm-Prozess erreicht werden. Dies passiert nach nunmehr einem 3/4 Jahr, pünklich zum Beginn des Massenproduktion von Fermi (eine User-News dazu existiert bereits).
Bereits gestern informierte TSMC über die Fortschritte der Fab 12 bei der 28nm-Produktion, welcher in Q3/2010 in Massenfertigung gehen soll. Dass TSMC dabei in der jüngeren Vergangenheit nicht immer erfolgreich bei der Einhaltung der eignen Terminpläne war, zeigt der 40nm-Herstellungsprozeß.

TSMC says 40nm yield issues resolved

Fudzilla - TSMC to begin 28nm production in Q3 2010


----------



## AndyCTDP (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Schon komisch, dass das erst passiert, nachdem Fermi bald ansteht und ATI mal wieder nicht aus seiner Position mit der HD 5870 profit schlagen kann... ein Schelm wer böses denkt .

Bevor man mich hier als ATI Fanboy beschimpft... ich bin mit meiner HD 5870 auch net wirklich zufrieden...... vor allem mit der Performance in Autodesk Maya .........


----------



## killuah (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Ich glaub kaum das es an NV liegt das es jetzt aufeinmal geht.


----------



## KOF328 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

ja dann hoffe ich mal dass hardwareversand auch noch dieses jahrhundert sapphire hd5870s kriegt, ich warte schon seit über 1 monat


----------



## Low (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Na endlich !
Hoffentlich fallen die Preise dann auch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Wie kommt denn sowas auf einmal?


----------



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



AndyCTDP schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass das erst passiert, nachdem Fermi bald ansteht und ATI mal wieder nicht aus seiner Position mit der HD 5870 profit schlagen kann... ein Schelm wer böses denkt .
> 
> Bevor man mich hier als ATI Fanboy beschimpft... ich bin mit meiner HD 5870 auch net wirklich zufrieden...... vor allem mit der Performance in Autodesk Maya .........



Ob die Karte auf Cad oder Maya abziehlt, bezweifle ich. BTW, wo bleiben die FireGL-Versionen auf Basis von Cypress?



KOF328 schrieb:


> ja dann hoffe ich mal dass hardwareversand auch noch dieses jahrhundert sapphire hd5870s kriegt, ich warte schon seit über 1 monat



Hier eine Alternative:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5870

Bestllung sornieren und neu bestellen. klappt in der regel problemlos und zügig.


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

das alles geschäfts politik ist hab ich schon von paar monaten geschrieben 

angeblich probleme ja ja alles klar

Ati hatt doch gutes geld verdient ,die kunden haben doch einen hunderter mehr bezahlt als normal zb 5870 für 400 euro anstadt 300 euro ,

und sagen wir mal diese probleme würde von anfang an nicht geben bei den neuen chips ,jetzt würde die preise von ati 5870 =280 euro kosten 

wenn Nvidia mit den fermi rausrücken würde damals mit den neuen ati karten ,
wer würde davon profietieren die kunden ,die verlierer würden Ati +Nvidia sein,diesmal aber haben die sich abgesprochen und schlau verhalten und gut gepokert.

Ich sag schon jetzt wenn es soweit ist wenn wieder neuen karten rauskommen dann wird diesmal Ati angebliche probleme bekommen .

Das ist das gleiche wie bei Schweinegrippe 
Wirtschafts Krise ,alles lügen und betrug sons nichts.

Intel wollte ja auch mitmischen bei den Grafikarten 
nur Nvidia +Ati wollten das nicht weil Intel schon von europa parlement schon schlechte karten hatt .

Nvidia und Ati Bosse sind doch die besten Freunde ,
Die Baden doch jeden Abend zusammen in Yakuza und schlürfen Sake
Wiso sollten sich 2 Hersteller gegenseitig kaputt machen wollen ,
was haben die davon ?

Und diese Interwiews von den herstellern sind alle abgesprochen .

diese gegenseitige Attacken alles nur geschäftspolitik

und dazu benutzt man auch die Hardware Forums umsonst werbung was willl man noch mehr ,

Die hersteller spielen das vor für den öffentlichkeit Konkurenz kampf .


----------



## AndyCTDP (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Ob die Karte auf Cad oder Maya abziehlt, bezweifle ich. BTW, wo bleiben die FireGL-Versionen auf Basis von Cypress?



Gibt noch keine FirePro (so heißen die jetzt neuerdings) auf Cypress Basis.Sind doch noch netmal angekündigt.

Was CAD und die Karte angeht. Wenn das Nvidia mit seinen Gamerkarten hingebekommt, dann muss das bei ATI auch klappen. Ich red hier ja net von schlechter Performance, sondern von gar keiner Performance. Wenn der Viewport in Maya alle 30 sekunden selbst bei einfachsten Szenen komplett steht und das Programm dann für 15 Sekunden null reagiert kann man damit net arbeiten!


----------



## MARIIIO (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Es macht für AMD ja keine Sinn, die Verfügbarkeit der 5xxxer künstlich gering zu halten, den alles, was sie vor FERMI-Release produzieren, wird ihnen aus den händen gerissen.

Was VIELLEICHT sein könnte ist, dass TSMC die Optimierung des prozesses schon seit einer gewissen zeit abgeschlossen hat, jetzt aber erst mit der news rausrückt und schon chips auf halde hat, die jetzt zeitnah zu der news auf den markt geworfen werden können. Die Nachricht wird durch viele PC-Foren geistern und viele dazu verleiten, den Preisverlauf in den nächsten Tagen zu beobachten...


----------



## BlackDragon26 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Naja schön das man die Probleme lösen konnte und es sowohl Fermis (wenn erscheint) und Ati 58xx geben wird ohne probleme mit der beschaffung.

Was den ein oder anderen hier angeht der schon ne verschwörung wittert nur weil TSMC es endlich hinbekommt und das wo fermi nun vor der tür steht.

Es kann reiner zufall sein. Kann aber auch sein das sich firmen gegenseitig schützen!

Bin ja selber kein fraund von verschwörung.
Aber wer weiss das schon so genau.

In dem sinne erstmal hände reiben und hoffen das es bald ordentliche Fermi benches gibt um zu sehen was ich nun kaufe.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



AndyCTDP schrieb:


> Gibt noch keine FirePro (so heißen die jetzt neuerdings) auf Cypress Basis.Sind doch noch netmal angekündigt.
> 
> Was CAD und die Karte angeht. Wenn das Nvidia mit seinen Gamerkarten hingebekommt, dann muss das bei ATI auch klappen. Ich red hier ja net von schlechter Performance, sondern von gar keiner Performance. Wenn der Viewport in Maya alle 30 sekunden selbst bei einfachsten Szenen komplett steht und das Programm dann für 15 Sekunden null reagiert kann man damit net arbeiten!


 
Hab so ein ähnliches Problem auch in 3DsMax gehabt. Das lag bei mir an der DX10 schnittstelle, mit DX9 läuft alles super und schnell. Das Programm läd auch gleich viel schneller. Könnte nen treiberproblem sein oder nen fehler in der schnittstelle von Autodesk.


----------



## Citynomad (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> das alles geschäfts politik ist hab ich schon von paar monaten geschrieben
> 
> angeblich probleme ja ja alles klar
> 
> ...



BULLSH!T! AMD hat gar nichts von den höheren Preisen. Die sind von den Händlern gemacht und nicht von AMD. AMD hat mit den Großhändlern feste Verträge was so ein Chip kostet...

Und niemand hat Interesse daran ein Produkt das er entwickelt hat und das ihm aus den Händen gerissen wird NICHT zu verkaufen bzw. nur in geringen Stückzahlen.

Und wer denkt, dass sich AMD und nVidia bezüglich ihrer Geschäftpolitiken absprechen der muss echt in irgendeinem Wahn leben. BTW: es heißt Jakuzie und nicht Yakuza... Yakuza ist die Mafia in Japan!


----------



## KOF328 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Hier eine Alternative:
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5870
> 
> Bestllung sornieren und neu bestellen. klappt in der regel problemlos und zügig.



Hätte ich ja schon längst gemacht aber ich habe keine lust 40€ mehr zu bezahlen, bei der bestellung hat die karte 321€ gekostet
Trotzdem danke für die hilfe


----------



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



KOF328 schrieb:


> Hätte ich ja schon längst gemacht aber ich habe keine lust 40€ mehr zu bezahlen, bei der bestellung hat die karte 321€ gekostet
> Trotzdem danke für die hilfe



Der EVP von AMD ist 349 €. Ich denke, es wird noch ne ganze weile dauern, bis die karte für 321€ ausgeliefert wird. ich habe in einigen foren bereits gelesen, dass händler karten an günstige vorbesteller nicht ausliefern, sehr wohl aber auf aktuelle bestellungen zu höheren preisen (identischer artikel, identischer händler) sofort ausliefern. ist mies, aber bei einigen shops steckt da system dahinter. die warten einfach solange, bis die karten irgendwann von amd im preis gesenkt werden und liefern dann an die aus, die zu günstigen reisen vorbestelt haben. bei 321 KANN es durchaus sein, dass du noch etwas warten mußt. kann, muß aber nicht. wundern würde es mich nicht. und bei den händlern, die teilweise höchstpreuise verangt haben für ieferbare modelle, kauf ihc auch in zukunft nicht mehr.

btw, hie rnoch was für 347 €

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Powercolor HD5870, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

wird ja endlich günstiger 

Sehe gerade, dass auch in Amerika der Preis nun unter 400$ gerutsht ist.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ati hatt doch gutes geld verdient ,die kunden haben doch einen hunderter mehr bezahlt als normal zb 5870 für 400 euro anstadt 300 euro ,



Ja, is schon klar, wer macht denn die Preise für den Endkunden??
Nicht ATI, sondern.... richtig, der Handel



Bruce112 schrieb:


> wenn Nvidia mit den fermi rausrücken würde damals mit den neuen ati karten ,
> wer würde davon profietieren die kunden ,die verlierer würden Ati +Nvidia sein,diesmal aber haben die sich abgesprochen und schlau verhalten und gut gepokert.



Träum mal schön weiter, von Business hast du leider keinen Plan, sorry



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ich sag schon jetzt wenn es soweit ist wenn wieder neuen karten rauskommen dann wird diesmal Ati angebliche probleme bekommen .
> 
> Das ist das gleiche wie bei Schweinegrippe
> Wirtschafts Krise ,alles lügen und betrug sons nichts.
> ...



Klar, hast du schon geschaut, ob du Fieber hast etc.?
Bzw. vermisse ich in deinen "Verschwörungstheorien" noch Al-Qaida, Saddam Hussein und George Bush

Junge Junge, so viel Müll in einem Post habe ich noch selten gehört, das taugt weder für Stammtisch noch bei den 12-jährigen auf dem Schulhof, also verschone bitte uns mit so ner Grütze!

Danke


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Na endlich !


----------



## AndyCTDP (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Hab so ein ähnliches Problem auch in 3DsMax gehabt. Das lag bei mir an der DX10 schnittstelle, mit DX9 läuft alles super und schnell. Das Programm läd auch gleich viel schneller. Könnte nen treiberproblem sein oder nen fehler in der schnittstelle von Autodesk.


Maya nutzt OpenGL und kein Directx. Das wird wohl der Knackpunkt sein, gerade unter W7. Max hingegen läuft einwandfrei, genauso wie Softimage XSI und Modo...

Ich werd zu dem Thema mal nen neuen Thread aufmachen, ist zu Off Topic .


----------



## KOF328 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Der EVP von AMD ist 349 €. Ich denke, es wird noch ne ganze weile dauern, bis die karte für 321€ ausgeliefert wird. ich habe in einigen foren bereits gelesen, dass händler karten an günstige vorbesteller nicht ausliefern, sehr wohl aber auf aktuelle bestellungen zu höheren preisen (identischer artikel, identischer händler) sofort ausliefern. ist mies, aber bei einigen shops steckt da system dahinter. die warten einfach solange, bis die karten irgendwann von amd im preis gesenkt werden und liefern dann an die aus, die zu günstigen reisen vorbestelt haben. bei 321 KANN es durchaus sein, dass du noch etwas warten mußt. kann, muß aber nicht. wundern würde es mich nicht. und bei den händlern, die teilweise höchstpreuise verangt haben für ieferbare modelle, kauf ihc auch in zukunft nicht mehr.
> 
> btw, hie rnoch was für 347 €
> 
> ...



hm... hoffentlich geht das weiter so mit dem preisfall, denn ich habe nur noch um die 330€... entweder kommt meine karte zum geburtstag (29.1) oder ich muss mir eine etwas teurere kaufen, ist dann ja geburtstagsgeld da.

Was man nicht so alles für seinen schatz macht gute hardware muss ja immer unbedingt so teuer sein. Wäre das nicht ein leben mit high-end gpus für 200€... tja, kann man nix machen.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



AndyCTDP schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass das erst passiert, nachdem Fermi bald ansteht und ATI mal wieder nicht aus seiner Position mit der HD 5870 profit schlagen kann... ein Schelm wer böses denkt .


ich will ja nix sagen, aber was hab ich vor 2 monaten oder so hier prognostiziert?  denkt mal drüber nach  mit bissl muße find ich den thread vllt sogar ><


----------



## push@max (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Hoffentlich verbessert sich jetzt endlich die Lieferbarkeit und der Preis kann sinken


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Die Nachricht ist extrem gut. Denn was wäre passiert, wenn sich Fermi und die Radeon HD 5xxx die 40nm-Kapazitäten bei den bisherigen Yield-Problemen hätten teilen müssen? Nachfrageüberhang → Relativ hoher Preis für die Produkte. Jetzt können die Preise wegen den neuen Nvidia-Karten und der höheren Produktion vielleicht sogar sinken.


----------



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Die Nachricht ist extrem gut. Denn was wäre passiert, wenn sich Fermi und die Radeon HD 5xxx die 40nm-Kapazitäten bei den bisherigen Yield-Problemen hätten teilen müssen? Nachfrageüberhang → Relativ hoher Preis für die Produkte. Jetzt können die Preise wegen den neuen Nvidia-Karten und der höheren Produktion vielleicht sogar sinken.



Zumindest steigt due die bessere Chip-Ausbeute der Spielraum der Hersteller, Preise zu senken.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



AndyCTDP schrieb:


> Maya nutzt OpenGL und kein Directx. Das wird wohl der Knackpunkt sein, gerade unter W7. Max hingegen läuft einwandfrei, genauso wie Softimage XSI und Modo...
> 
> Ich werd zu dem Thema mal nen neuen Thread aufmachen, ist zu Off Topic .


 
Na aber da sollte dir schon klar sein, dass die OpenGL schnittstelle in jedem Consumer Treiber schlecht ist. Da wärest du mit ner FirePro oder Quadro besser beraten.

In max nutze ich die DX schnittstelle und in XSI openGL, wobei ich diese auch schon an ihre grenzen gebracht habe.

Ja mach mal nen neuen Thread auf.

@Topic

Hmm hat echt lange gedauert, mich würde nicht wundern, wenn sowohl AMD als auch NV nicht mehr bei TSMC produzieren lassen in naher Zukunft. AMD/ATI wird da wohl zu Global Foundries gehen.


----------



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @Topic
> 
> Hmm hat echt lange gedauert, mich würde nicht wundern, wenn sowohl AMD als auch NV nicht mehr bei TSMC produzieren lassen in naher Zukunft. AMD/ATI wird da wohl zu Global Foundries gehen.



Ja, die ATI-karten werden ab q3-2010 in dresden gefertig. für mihc einer der gründe, warum ich zu amd/ati greife. sind ja schließlich unsere arbeitsplätze.

dazu gabs heute auch ne info auf n-tv.de

Geldregen für Standort Dresden: Globalfoundries investiert - n-tv.de


----------



## The_Final (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Gut, dass die Probleme gelöst wurden. ATI kann nun hoffentlich endlich der Nachfrage entsprechend liefern und nVidia wird möglicherweise Fermi noch in absehbarer Zeit launchen in annehmbaren Stückzahlen liefern können.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Nett. 3 Monate nach Veröffentlichung sind die Karten also im Handel erhältlich?

Die Momentanen Preise sind für AMD-Verhältnisse trotzdem zu hoch. 300 für die 5870 und 200 für die 5850 wären ja OK.


----------



## jokergermany (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.
TSMC hat immer mal weider angekündigt, dass die Yields sich verbessert haben, aber wirklich gesehen hat man davon nichts...


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Passend vor Einführung der Fermi geht alles wieder wie durch Zauberhand.
Wäre ja auch peinlich, wenn die Fermis urplötzlich in hoher Stückzahl verfügbar wären.
Also ein paar Wochen Vorlauf und fertig ist.

Ich werde nie begreifen, warum AMD nicht in Dresden produziert. Das waren mal eigene
Werke, da hätten die jetzt schon unter 40nm sein können. Vor allem wären beim Lauch die
Chips in großen Stückzahlen vorhanden gewesen.

So ganz kann ich der ganzen Geschichte nicht trauen.
Was soll´s, dann bekomme ich nächsten Monat die Karten wenigstens günstiger.


----------



## tm0975 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



jokergermany schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.
> TSMC hat immer mal weider angekündigt, dass die Yields sich verbessert haben, aber wirklich gesehen hat man davon nichts...



Jap, das letzte mal in zeitlichem Zusammenhand, als man bei Nvidia dachte, die Revision A2 sei marktfähig...

sicherlich zufall, aber merkwürdig ist es schon.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Jap, das letzte mal in zeitlichem Zusammenhand, als man bei Nvidia dachte, die Reision A2 sei marktfähig...



Ein Schelm, wer da an Absicht denkt.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



Citynomad schrieb:


> BTW: es heißt Jakuzie und nicht Yakuza... Yakuza ist die Mafia in Japan!


Um genau zu sein heißt es Jacuzzi, ist ein Firmenname.  

Hab mich aber auch köstlich amüsiert... in einem Yakuza baden...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Passend vor Einführung der Fermi geht alles wieder wie durch Zauberhand.
> Wäre ja auch peinlich, wenn die Fermis urplötzlich in hoher Stückzahl verfügbar wären.
> Also ein paar Wochen Vorlauf und fertig ist.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke so einfach wäre das auch nicht gegangen.  Ich denke, dass AMD/ATI in Dresden die neue Grafikartengeneration wohl im 32nm oder sogar 28nm prozess fertigen werden... Mal sehen wie schnell GF das auf die reihe bekommt.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Das hätten die Deppen schon längst machen sollen, dann hätte es ordentlich Geld ins Säckel gebracht.
Momentan machen doch nur die Händler den Reibach.


----------



## MARIIIO (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Wie lange dauert es denn vom Tag X an, an dem TSMC die Probleeme im Griff hat und höhere Stückzahlen liefern kann, bis auch wirklich die damit gefertigten Karten in den Handel kommen?


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Wenn die Fermis fertig sind.


----------



## Eiche (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn vom Tag X an, an dem TSMC die Probleeme im Griff hat und höhere Stückzahlen liefern kann, bis auch wirklich die damit gefertigten Karten in den Handel kommen?


tag X liegt zirka 3 wochen zurück die news ist im grund schon alt das war längst bekannt das die die probleme in den griff bekommen haben


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Wo bleiben dann die Karten zu vernünftigen Preisen?


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



AndyCTDP schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass das erst passiert, nachdem Fermi bald ansteht und ATI mal wieder nicht aus seiner Position mit der HD 5870 profit schlagen kann... ein Schelm wer böses denkt .
> 
> Bevor man mich hier als ATI Fanboy beschimpft... ich bin mit meiner HD 5870 auch net wirklich zufrieden...... vor allem mit der Performance in Autodesk Maya .........



Absolut schwachsinnig, TSMC möchte so viel verkaufen wie möglich und wenn die ausbeute niedrig ist verdienen die auch weniger also warum sollten die dran Interesse haben AMD zu Bremsen ??


----------



## AndyCTDP (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Absolut schwachsinnig, TSMC möchte so viel verkaufen wie möglich und wenn die ausbeute niedrig ist verdienen die auch weniger also warum sollten die dran Interesse haben AMD zu Bremsen ??


Bei uns im Haus ist auch Nvidia (u.a. auch der Typ mit dem Pferdeschwanz aus den Fermi Videos). 
Tatsache ist wohl, dass TSMC dermaßen viel Asche mit den 65 und 55 nm Produktionen verdient, dass der 40 nm Prozess sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt wird solange nicht beide Kunden (AMD und Nvidia) auf den kleinen Prozess voll umgestiegen sind. Keine Ahnung ob das wirklich so ist, würde aber die ganze Sache erklären.


----------



## BigBoymann (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

Na wie schon jemand sagte ein Schelm wer böses denkt. 

Auch wenn vieleicht einige nicht glauben wollen, dass es was mit NV zu tun hat, so ist dies doch eines der Szenarios welche ich vor über 3 Monaten schon mal angedacht hatte. 
Nicht dass Nvidia da mit kleinen Geschenken für TSMC aufgewartet hat. 

Aber noch mal zu einem der ersteh Thread mit Hardwareversand. Ich hab vor knapp zwei Wochen eine bestellt und die ist tags darauf schon geliefert worden. Entweder hast du das was falsch gemacht oder die arbeiten nach dem Prinzip last in first out, was aber sehr verwunderlich wäre. 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, Bestellung stornieren und woanders umschauen, die Verfügbarkeit ist ja mittlerweile deutlich besser geworden.


----------



## KOF328 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*

ich achau mich im moment auch wo anders um nach nem etwas vernünftigem preis für ne 5880... auf hardwareversand für 321€ bestellt und schon seit über 1 monat nicht lieferbar. wtf?
geb ich halt mehr aus, ich hab kein bock am geburtstag nichtmals mit einem zu weihnachten geplanten geschenk da zu sitzen. (in 1 woche...)


----------



## Maeximum30 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: TSMC löst Yield-Probleme im 40nm-Prozess*



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Na wie schon jemand sagte ein Schelm wer böses denkt.
> 
> Auch wenn vieleicht einige nicht glauben wollen, dass es was mit NV zu tun hat, so ist dies doch eines der Szenarios welche ich vor über 3 Monaten schon mal angedacht hatte.
> Nicht dass Nvidia da mit kleinen Geschenken für TSMC aufgewartet hat.



Ich hatte so eine ähnliche Theorie aber die sieht ein wenig anders aus, schon einmal daran gedacht das selbst Ati davon profitiert hat ? Vielleicht einmal daran gedacht das sich die Herren Manager zusammen gesetzt haben und sich das super fein ausgedacht haben ? 
Waren es nicht Ati und Nvidia die schon einmal Preisabsprachen hatten ? 
Ati konnte die ganze Zeit die 48er loswerden weil Nvidia keine High End Karten mehr bauen hat lassen über mehrere Monate.
Erst vor Monaten stand glaube ich auf Computerbase das Apple zwei Monatbestände der4800er Serie gekauft hat, nur woher kamen die anderen Bestände ? War es Zufall das Ati so viel von der 48er produzieren hat lassen ?
Schon einmal daran gedacht das Ati mit der 48er gleich viel Gewinn macht als mit der 58er weil Sie in der Produktion wesentlich weniger kosten ? 
Diese ganzen Theorien sei es Deine oder meine sind maximal den Dreck unter dem Fingernagel wert, wir werden nie wissen was wirklich war, also lass es mit dem Dreck schmeissen es bringt nicht´s !

Edit: Würde TSMC sowas wirklich mit Nvidia machen, wäre der Druck auf die Leute dort zu enorm, ausserdem haben auch die nichts davon, ausser schlechtere Einnahmen, und auch hier gilt ich will nicht wissen was so ein Chip in der Produktion wirklich kostet!


----------

